# Problema amplificador peavey pv1200



## hehurb (Nov 22, 2012)

hola a todo, pues me trajeron este amplificador con el problema que uno de los canales no funciona, cuando destape el amplificador encontre varias resistencias quemadas, diodos quemados y 2 transistores en corto, ademas de 2 transistores de potencia pnp quemados, remplace todo hice las mediciones pero cuando conecte el amplificador sin tener ningun parlante conectado se quemaron los 2 transistores de potencia un diodo y otro trasistor preamplificador, ademas se quemo el triac este se fue a corto y pues no se que mas hacer. cualquier asistencia la agradecere mucho.


----------



## eleccortez (Nov 23, 2012)

nooo tenes que poner una lampara en serie con la alimentación del amplificador para no quemar nada .
subí fotos


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 23, 2012)

Te podrías tomar la molestia de publicar el esquema, fotos, ! Algo ¡

Para no seguir quemando cosas 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/


----------



## hehurb (Nov 23, 2012)

sii es cierto lo de la lamparita por confiado no se la puse en la primera prueba ya que no pensaba que otra cosa pudiese andar mal, subo el esquema y las fotos se las dejo pendientes las subo mas al rato


----------



## DRIVERSOUND (Nov 23, 2012)

hehurb, asi como lo dice elecortez hay que colocarle la lampara en serie, para que si hay un corto no se dañen otra vez los mismos componentes o otros mas, lo primero es revisar la fuente, que de su voltaje parejo, debe revisar todos los componentes comparando voltajes que esten en casi el mismo rango con el otro canal, verificar que no haya voltaje en la salida del parlante, revisar muy bien los diodos estos son fundamentales y si hay alguno en corto, es como tener un jumper entre algun punto de la potencia, ahi nos va comentando haber que tal.


----------



## hehurb (Nov 23, 2012)

claro eso haré gracias, ahorita estoy revisando unos diodos que trae encima del disipador, y me dan una medida extraña muy alta en polarización directa y en inversa no conducen pero me llama la atención esa medida un poco alta y estuve buscando el datasheet pero no lo encuentro el numero del diodo es MSCDZ8905228 en el diodo vienen separados de a 3 letras o números.

lo de los diodos ya me acabo de dar cuenta que son 2 diodos en uno y por eso la lectura doble.


----------



## DRIVERSOUND (Nov 23, 2012)

Sisas esos son los Dual diodo, que son los SZ-13886, eso agarra componentes a medir del otro canal bueno y compare cuales se ven malongos, asi la repara mas facil ya que tiene un canal bueno.


----------



## hehurb (Nov 23, 2012)

cierto muchas gracias DRIVERSOUND, ahora iré a comprar los componentes que queme para no volverlos a quemar jejejeje


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 23, 2012)

Fijate que la salida es un triple Darlongton arriba y otro abajo , o sea que en total tenés 6 junturas de 0,6 V para el Bias (CR108 - Cr113 - CR117 - CR110) .

O sea que o ponian 6 díodos 1N4003 o usaban esos díodos DOBLES = CR113 y CR117


----------



## hehurb (Nov 23, 2012)

oye una pregunta, ¿porque solo el lado pnp se ve afectado por el cortocircuito? porque cuando lo abri por primera vez ahi es donde estaban las piezas dañadas, y ahora que hizo corto de nuevo ahi es donde aparecieron los componentes dañados


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 23, 2012)

Fijate que la pata 7 del U1 00B tenga cero volt


----------



## DRIVERSOUND (Nov 23, 2012)

Porque pasa mas corriente de la usual en el -Vcc a lo que debe estar volando el Triac y el diodo de proteccion que va del -Vcc a GND el cual genera un corto pa volar candela entre el -Vcc y GND, y de ahi se va derecho para el IC 4560...


----------



## hehurb (Nov 23, 2012)

gracias, lo que he descubierto es esto cuando enciendo el ampli (ahora conectado con el foco) en la salida aparecen -45v pero los transistores ya los revise por lo cual no se que opinan uds creo que se le esta inyectado voltaje directo a la base de los transistores pnp no se si estare en lo correcto que opinan uds?
DOSMETROS, medi ese voltaje y estan llegando -47v lo mas seguro es que ya se halla quemado ese ic, ahora se supone que ese voltaje viene de Q105 pero ya lo medi y se encuentra bien


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 23, 2012)

Levanta una punta de R178 y volve a medir de los dos lados


----------



## hehurb (Nov 23, 2012)

lo que hice fue lo siguiente quite el ic, y medi ya no estaba aquel voltaje tan fuerte en la r178, y el voltaje de salida negativo se paso a +12v en la salida de audio, al volver a poner el ic pues regreso el voltaje negativo a la salida de audio.


----------



## hehurb (Nov 24, 2012)

lo ultimo que he encontrado es un transistor fet que mide 45ohms entre source y drain ya le di el pulso a la gate pero este sigue conduciendo igual lo remplazare y les cuento como me fue


----------

